# Bocanegra died on the M69 today. What can i expect Seat to say?



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello all! 

Been a while but I have a problem and DW has never failed to help. My car a Seat Ibiza Bocanegra 1.4tsi 61 plate, is now at Seat to be repaired after it died on the M69 this morning and i am just curious if anyone could shed some light on what i can expect the problem/costs to be  anyway here is what happened...

I was driving along today and pulled onto the M69 accelerated up to speed and after about 30seconds the car suddenly felt like it was driving through treacle and started vibrating. I then got the emmsions light flashing (apparently means misfire that can damage the cat) followed by ecu light. I pulled over and tried to restart the car it slowly started and was vibrating still with said lights back up.

The AA then came and took me to the services where they tried to start my car and it now wont start at all, it tries to but no joy. Ive had the car dropped off at Seat and awaiting diagnosis tomorrow. 

I just wondered if anyone in here can give me a heads up on what to expect. The car came out of warrantee two weeks ago has done 20k no previous issues. The AA guy said it sounds like there is no compression and computers saying misfires on cylinders 1 2 and 3. 

The only change from oem is the center silencer on the exhaust thats after the cat has been removed for a straight pipe. No de cat etc though.

Thank you in advance for any help as i'm clueless.

Luke


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Not sure of diagnosis but I rekon that you'd have a good case for a gesture of goodwill from seat to cover the repair bill. 
Although you may need to kick up a fuss!!

Good luck


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've heard so many nightmare stories about that engine, hope they cover the cost as 20k is absolutely nothing for a modern car. They're also well aware of all the issues with the engine so hopefully they won't put up much of a fight over it.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

NiallSD said:


> Not sure of diagnosis but I rekon that you'd have a good case for a gesture of goodwill from seat to cover the repair bill.
> Although you may need to kick up a fuss!!
> 
> Good luck


Haha that would be nice mate, ill do my best however im not the best at making a fuss. Ive done some research and found these engines have suffered from a lot of problems and needed new piston rings coil packs etc all the way up to a new engine :/ hope its nothing that bad will be typical though just out of warranty haha


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

millns84 said:


> I've heard so many nightmare stories about that engine, hope they cover the cost as 20k is absolutely nothing for a modern car. They're also well aware of all the issues with the engine so hopefully they won't put up much of a fight over it.


Yeahh i asked my dealer about these problems and basically got the "if it aint broke dont fix it" responce. Kinda wish i had pushed for it to be checked over before now


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

LukeWS said:


> Yeahh i asked my dealer about these problems and basically got the "if it aint broke dont fix it" responce. Kinda wish i had pushed for it to be checked over before now


Well there's enough on the VAG forums about engine replacements, piston rings etc. In fact the latest version of the engine is quite a revision to try to get around all of the issues. If that's not an admission of there being a pre-existing problem I don't know what is.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Did the aa man carry out a compression test then ? Does the car have a full seat history ? Fingers crossed for you and it's a cheap fix but the 1.4 tsi twin charge did have a number of issues, hopefully it will be back on the road soon.

Perhaps it's best to find out what's wrong before everyone jumps to conclusions.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

If they aren't helpful and the engine is doomed (hopefully not of course) just remind the dealer of their obligations under the sale of goods act. You should expect an engine to last more than 20k miles so under the law its not really fit for purpose. The dealer is ultimately responsible as they sold you the car. Hope you get it sorted without any hassle though.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Did the aa man carry out a compression test then ? Does the car have a full seat history ? Fingers crossed for you and it's a cheap fix but the 1.4 tsi twin charge did have a number of issues, hopefully it will be back on the road soon.
> 
> Perhaps it's best to find out what's wrong before everyone jumps to conclusions.


He didn't no. He said it sounds like it? Hopefully it is inexpensive it has a full seat history and was serviced and passed its first MOT 6-8weeks ago by them. Yeah im hoping its cheap but preparing for the worst after reading so many horror stories haha!


lofty said:


> If they aren't helpful and the engine is doomed (hopefully not of course) just remind the dealer of their obligations under the sale of goods act. You should expect an engine to last more than 20k miles so under the law its not really fit for purpose. The dealer is ultimately responsible as they sold you the car. Hope you get it sorted without any hassle though.


Thats true if it is the worst and its going to cost a fortune like you say even i know a engine should last longer than that lol ill have to wait ans see, may be back here asking for advice on how to fight this though if i have to haha


millns84 said:


> Well there's enough on the VAG forums about engine replacements, piston rings etc. In fact the latest version of the engine is quite a revision to try to get around all of the issues. If that's not an admission of there being a pre-existing problem I don't know what is.


Yeah you are right mate Seat Cupra forum has plenty alone thats where ive found all the info on what it could be sl if i have to ill use some of them as examples


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

See you already posted over on seatcupra.net luke :thumb: 
Check out a post a few below yours - http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=411562
its usually spark plugs and software that need doing around the 2009 - 2011(ish) time that can help along with problems with the High pressure fuel pump. People seem to recommend the NGK Iridium BRK7EIX. Hopefully the plugs haven't failed and dropped into the engine as I know people on seatcupra.net have posted about. Also what revision is the engine ? and how is the oil level ? hasn't got to low has it ?
Mine is a 2010 plate and has had updated software and modified oil breather system. Hasn't had a single fault with it or used a drop of oil in the 4 years I have had it.

Also check out this post as well for more details about the engine and the possible problems http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=407682

Going to have to either sell mine or give it away though, which I am gutted about. I accidently left the country a year ago :lol::lol: I wont be coming back to drive it ever again


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I have seen water pump pulleys shear off. One and it was a freak failure, never seen before.
Ford had a problem with plugs at one point for the ceramics braking and falling into the cylinders
For the lack of compression, id be checking timing belt issues. Oil problems maybe,
How was your oil level? 
Only ask as I know a guy who works in the AA and hes had cars not start to lack of oil in the hydraulic tappets.

Good luck with it


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

These are known for ****ing engines .
I hope it's not for your sake 

Get it to them see how it goes . Then you can start beating sest


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

leon20v said:


> See you already posted over on seatcupra.net luke :thumb:
> Check out a post a few below yours - http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=411562
> its usually spark plugs and software that need doing around the 2009 - 2011(ish) time that can help along with problems with the High pressure fuel pump. People seem to recommend the NGK Iridium BRK7EIX. Hopefully the plugs haven't failed and dropped into the engine as I know people on seatcupra.net have posted about. Also what revision is the engine ? and how is the oil level ? hasn't *** to low has it ?
> Mine is a 2010 plate and has had updated software and modified oil breather system. Hasn't had a single fault with it or used a drop of oil in the 4 years I have had it.
> ...


Hello mate

Yeah i tried there first like a idiot didnt use the search button then realised haha. The oil was fine as i had checked it two days before. Mine uses oil but my dealership weighed it and said it was within the tolerances. I also asked about the breather part when they were first doing them but they said its not needed etc lol thank you for posting all the info they can't look at it untill tomorrow but i will be sure to keep you informed. I will also read that thread


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

possul said:


> I have seen water pump pulleys shear off. One and it was a freak failure, never seen before.
> Ford had a problem with plugs at one point for the ceramics braking and falling into the cylinders
> For the lack of compression, id be checking timing belt issues. Oil problems maybe,
> How was your oil level?
> ...


Hello mate the oil was fine the guy at the AA also checked and said that it looked ok. He did mention the timing thing but said he cant be sure without a full diagnostics test. They are looking tomorrow and i will let everyone know what they say 


Steve said:


> These are known for ****ing engines .
> I hope it's not for your sake
> 
> Get it to them see how it goes . Then you can start beating sest


Haha i hope not aswell mate, *** to wait until tomorrow but hopefully its nothing to major.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Ive had a email video off the dealership. Sparkplug 2 electrode has burnt off and they suggest replacing all 4 for £101 as first step of diagnostics. Hopefully that cures the problem!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

LukeWS said:


> Ive had a email video off the dealership. Sparkplug 2 electrode has burnt off and they suggest replacing all 4 for £101 as first step of diagnostics. Hopefully that cures the problem!


£101 for spark plugs????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thats what they've quoted to swap all 4 lol :/


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

£101 for spark plugs?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Starting to get the feeling this is high for spark plugs haha but yeah she has said for 4 new plugs its £101 with them.


Thats the video they've sent diagnosing it


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That's extortionate!!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice timing before christmas aswell! Not a lot i can do now i guess just hope that sorts it and if i ever need plugs again stay well away from them haha


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Video wont load but considering the plugs are £12.58 each + vat retail.


Wheres the rest?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Steve said:


> Video wont load but considering the plugs are £12.58 each + vat retail.
> 
> Wheres the rest?


I think well I hope thats a fitted price so guess thats their labour on top?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

LukeWS said:


> I think well I hope thats a fitted price so guess thats their labour on top?


Yes but that is pretty horrific.

Does that include the diagnostic fee?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If the tip burnt off did it drop into the cylinder? Is it magnetic? Can they get it out without taking off the heads?

Or is the burning off a process that slowly erodes a tiny piece at a time?

If you have a full AD service history I would think you would get the repair FOC. If it's an independent/specialist service history your chance is MUCH less.



asonda said:


> £101 for spark plugs?





Steve said:


> Video wont load but considering the plugs are £12.58 each + vat retail.
> 
> Where the rest?


£60ish for plugs and 1/2hr labour?! Sounds about right.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

if it was serviced 6-8 weeks ago did they not change the plugs then?

if they did then don't pay again. they should cover that as spark plugs should last a bit longer than that!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Bero said:


> If the tip burnt off did it drop into the cylinder? Is it magnetic? Can they get it out without taking off the heads?
> 
> Or is the burning off a process that slowly erodes a tiny piece at a time?
> 
> ...


They didnt say anything about it dropping into the cylinder mate. Should i ring back and check?

The last service was a minor service done exactly a month ago today ive done about 800miles since. The major one (2nd since new) was done in 2013. Its always been serviced with the dealer as ive had a service plan with them from buying the car three years ago


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Reading the thread leon20v posted. If im not wrong, It says the ecu can cause the engine to run lean and hotter which ignites the fuel before the spark and this can cause the damage as they are sparking minus the fuel?

With my extremely limited knowledge of cars could the centre silencer being removed add to this running lean issue? As if so i may not have a leg to stand on  even though they have said they are unnaware of the said ecu issue. 

Sorry to be a pain with these Qs qnd again thank you all for the help


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Like Bero, I'd want to know what happened to the tip, hopefully it's just eroded and not been digested by the engine and spat out the exhaust.

What's the service interval on the plugs ?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

LukeWS said:


> They didnt say anything about it dropping into the cylinder mate. Should i ring back and check?
> 
> The last service was a minor service done exactly a month ago today ive done about 800miles since. The major one (2nd since new) was done in 2013. Its always been serviced with the dealer as ive had a service plan with them from buying the car three years ago


If something has dropped surely the garage will know an rectify that...

My sister used to work for VW and Audi (same group as you will know). If they had a customer that had an issue just out or warranty and it was AD serviced they would help with costs or fight to get HQ to pay.

If it was serviced elsewhere they would not help at all. So it would definitely be worth speaking about 'how disappointed you are, it's 'just out of warranty', you have 'always used them' for service work to 'minimise issues' and plan to do the same going forward. :thumb:



LukeWS said:


> Reading the thread leon20v posted. If im not wrong, It says the ecu can cause the engine to run lean and hotter which ignites the fuel before the spark and this can cause the damage as they are sparking minus the fuel?
> 
> With my extremely limited knowledge of cars could the centre silencer being removed add to this running lean issue? As if so i may not have a leg to stand on  even though they have said they are unnaware of the said ecu issue.
> 
> Sorry to be a pain with these Qs qnd again thank you all for the help


I think it's unlikely. I have no idea about the 1.4 TSI, but on Impreza's people are always advised to have it properly mapped if the air intake or exhaust it modified.

Changing the air flow restriction can change turbo speeds and worst case scenario is the engine runs lean. The MAF/whatever should take account of variations. As it's just a silencer (not a cat) you have removed, my uninformed opinion is it's exceeding unlikely this would even be a contribution factor.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

'''''''


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for your replies steve and Bero. I rang back and asked about the plugs they said they dont change them untill 40k or next years 4th service i guess. So i asked why they failed after 20k and they didnt have a lot to say just that they arent covered under warranty anyway. But they have said they will apply for seat to pay but i should expect the "they arent covered" responce lol but yeah it has always been serviced with them and we have bought three cars off them so not best happy atm lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Keep plugging away mate ..


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Steve said:


> Keep plugging away mate ..


Hahaha knew someone would say something along those lines! Sorry ive just realised i dodnt answer your Q. I dont know if it includes the diagnostics fee but she said thats "all in" so i hope so!


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Some dealers are a joke, hope it gets sorted, my mates 1.4tsi had to be rebuilt at 9k then again at 30k and it was having symptoms again when he traded it in at 52k


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

That price will be Inc diag fee im sure of it.
Electrodes dont drop off imo. the cermaics do, normally resulting in a nice score in the cylinder bore.
Hopefully not so keep your fingers crossed.
In regards to removing a centre silencer, engine management systems should be easily capable of correcting any issues with removing the centre silencer, but I doubt they will ever cause that much trouble


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

When were the plugs past changed and where we're they changed?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

They'll be platinum or iridium plugs, so a 40,000 mile change interval is about the norm. It's possible being a forced induction engine that if it's run lean the tip of the plug could have *** hot and slowly melted away. I highly doubt the removal of the centre silencer would cause the engine to run lean, as the lambda sensors will be pre and post cat, what you do after that will have no effect on the ECU's determination of engine mixture.

I'd have the new plugs fitted and go from there. One knackered plug doesn't explain why the engine won't start at all though, it should still start but would run lumpy. If I was working on it, I'd do a compression test to be sure it's not a timing failure or other more serious engine damage such as burnt valves or pistions. I'd put a bore scope down the spark plug holes to have a look too.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> Keep plugging away mate ..


There's always some bright spark isn't there


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> There's always some bright spark isn't there


Just because you don't have any spark plugs :wave:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

All mine run on spark plugs 

Oh and I missed the "  " off my post


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> All mine run on spark plugs
> 
> Oh and I missed the "  " off my post


Tdci with spark plugs . ? :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

User names can be deceptive



















Mini and tt also have them


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks very dirty


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's next years project  thus tear was get it mechanically right and the interior clean.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Luke, Glad you getting somewhere with the garage so quickly. Sad to hear I kinda got it right with the spark plug problem though. The engine does seem to run really hot.
I am sure that there have been a few posts on Seatcupra.net that have said the plugs did fail and fall into the engine but supposedly burnt up and did no damage. Couldn't find the posts though.
Fingers crossed no damage has been done to the engine and what ever happens you still get to enjoy the car.
Even though its not a positive tread (at the moment) it has made me really miss driving mine.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

leon20v said:


> The engine does seem to run really hot.
> I am sure that there have been a few posts on Seatcupra.net that have said the plugs did fail and fall into the engine but supposedly burnt up and did no damage.


Sounds like they could do with running on slightly cooler plugs.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Jem said:


> Sounds like they could do with running on slightly cooler plugs.


LOL and a number of other things !! even with all its oddness and quirkiness the car is just a blast.


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

Id be very dissapointed if Seat werent going to foot the bill! Especially on a car as new and low mileage as yours!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> User names can be deceptive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this nice picture of your weeds....it's a shame there is a blurry spot in the middle affecting the photo.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all just a quick update, they've rang and said they can drop the price to £70 instead of £101. Not exactly free but less than i expected so so far things are improving. Plugs wont be there untill tomorrow though so cant comment on if its fixed or not yet haha


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

30% off is better than nothing I guess.

Do they plan to do any other fault finding?

Plug issue is not the cause (unless it's a manufacturing fault)...it's the effect of something else. If they put in new plugs and send you on your way I would go to a local rolling road and have them check the fuelling through the rev range....that will probably be another £70. And I have no idea if they will be able to change the fuelling without a £££ remap.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

LukeWS said:


> Starting to get the feeling this is high for spark plugs haha but yeah she has said for 4 new plugs its £101 with them.
> 
> http://video.citnow.com/vt7Wtxg-Htv
> 
> Thats the video they've sent diagnosing it


Video is smart. Do they send one when the attack it with brick acis and a brush? 

Hope it the plugs and its a quick fix for you.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Bero said:


> 30% off is better than nothing I guess.
> 
> Do they plan to do any other fault finding?
> 
> Plug issue is not the cause (unless it's a manufacturing fault)...it's the effect of something else. If they put in new plugs and send you on your way I would go to a local rolling road and have them check the fuelling through the rev range....that will probably be another £70. And I have no idea if they will be able to change the fuelling without a £££ remap.


I did ask if they had found the fault and he jusy said the plugs haha but i then said what caused it and the reply was "driving style or fuel quality. Your ecu program will be up to date as of the last service" and he didnt seem to be aware of any ecu fault lol. Ill question more if they say thats it job done. Ive used nothing but momentum 99 unless the odd time i get caught short and always used their recommended oil. My driving id say is fairly normal i dont really get out of the city in it so no where really to drive to the point id imagen id kill the engine lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

LukeWS said:


> I did ask if they had found the fault and he jusy said the plugs haha but i then said what caused it and the reply was "driving style or fuel quality. Your ecu program will be up to date as of the last service" and he didnt seem to be aware of any ecu fault lol. Ill question more if they say thats it job done. Ive used nothing but momentum 99 unless the odd time i get caught short and always used their recommended oil. My driving id say is fairly normal i dont really get out of the city in it so no where really to drive to the point id imagen id kill the engine lol


So they are saying the plugs are faulty at 20,000 miles........?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Steve said:


> So they are saying the plugs are faulty at 20,000 miles........?


I think he was basically saying that and because of that he will discount £30 off the cost


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a seen a set of fiesta plugs go and 13,000 miles. Weather its the same issue or not im not sure.
Always some patchs of faulty parts. **** does happen although it shouldnt.
In terms of diagnostics, they willcnot be able to check anything else until they have done the basics. Be like trying to find a using your eyes!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Kiashuma said:


> Video is smart. Do they send one when the attack it with brick acis and a brush?
> 
> Hope it the plugs and its a quick fix for you.


Haha "Im your seat detailing technitian as you can see ive bought a new stiff bristled brush to wash your car with" and on that note i just remembered i didnt say dont wash it :'(


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Update: No compression on 2 cylinders. New engine required. Dealers trying to contact Seat UK for a gesture of goodwill. Haha I can see this becoming a nightmare


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Back look but I knew it would go that way. Bits of plug will not burn away im afraid.

Good luck


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ouch. Sorry to hear that. 

Hopefully they'll see you ok.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ouch, I'd be wanting to pass the bill onto Seat for that. Engine failure at this age shouldn't happen, although their are known issues with the car/engine.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

LukeWS said:


> Update: No compression on 2 cylinders. New engine required. Dealers trying to contact Seat UK for a gesture of goodwill. Haha I can see this becoming a nightmare


Sounds like poor diagnosis.

Should of checked compression's from the start...


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Another update. Dealers rang, Seat have agreed to a new engine fitted at no cost to myself  cant complain at that and again thanks to everyone on here for your help and input 

Luke


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Drive it properly this time!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

LukeWS said:


> Another update. Dealers rang, Seat have agreed to a new engine fitted at no cost to myself  cant complain at that and again thanks to everyone on here for your help and input
> 
> Luke


Result. Don't see why you should have had to pay a penny for so early on.

They know about issues with these.

Keep an eye on your sparks and stuff going forward.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

glad ya got it sorted at it s nice to see a dealer standing up here to many horror stories but they should be given their ue this time round. now sell it?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Glad its going to be fixed but a poor show if that's all the engine lasted.

Did they say why it happened?

Make sure and tell them to not wash it


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

LukeWS said:


> Another update. Dealers rang, Seat have agreed to a new engine fitted at no cost to myself  cant complain at that and again thanks to everyone on here for your help and input
> 
> Luke


Fantastic news ! well the fix not the actual engine going bad in the first place. Sure you don't want mine ? got a less miles on it than yours and the engine works :thumb::lol:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I did have a feeling it was more than just a faulty plug. Glad it's being sorted for you though :thumb:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Hope they don't charge you for the spark plugs 
Pleased its getting sorted, not sure what VW are playing at with that engine though, you'd think that after all the years they've been building cars that they'd be able to make an engine that doesn't self destruct after 20,000 miles. Hope the residuals don't end up like the RX8.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Should say fair play to Seat though, if it was a Porsche with a knackered engine, and out of warranty you'd be looking at a £10k bill, they washed their hands of all responsibility of their dodgy engines.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

If this was vauxhall they'd be crawling out of this too.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Good news mate. What's your thoughts about the car and ownership of it going forward?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Great news, must be a big relief.

This is an unseen benefit of using the AD for servicing, had it been serviced elsewhere a goodwill replacement would be MUCH more unlikely....although in this case I think it's pretty clear there is a bigger issue!



lofty said:


> Should say fair play to Seat though, if it was a Porsche with a knackered engine, and out of warranty you'd be looking at a £10k bill, they washed their hands of all responsibility of their dodgy engines.


Was it just out of warranty? I remember a few cars having a common fault, I thought it was a transmission bearing though?


----------



## DMERRIT99 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bero said:


> Great news, must be a big relief.
> 
> This is an unseen benefit of using the AD for servicing, had it been serviced elsewhere a goodwill replacement would be MUCH more unlikely....although in this case I think it's pretty clear there is a bigger issue!
> 
> Was it just out of warranty? I remember a few cars having a common fault, I thought it was a transmission bearing though?


I always use main dealers for this exact reason. Might cost you an extra couple hundred over a few services, but they will look after you, as seen above.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Glad to hear you are getting looked after, good news after all the uncertainty i'm sure.

If they have made revisions to the TSI to iron out its faults, are they going to be using an updated unit for your car?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello all sorry its took me a while to update this. Had the engine in for about 750 miles and its a new updated unit they said. So far its running spot on, smoother start, no oil drinking and the fact it just works is always a blessing it seems with these engines haha.

Thanks for all your help agaim the forum hasnt failed in giving great advice 

Luke


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Glad its all sorted mate.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Luke,

Glad its fixed. Now do yourself a favor.

get rid of it..


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Think that is the plan for the future Steve! Tempted by a Mondeo Titanium x Sport no idea why but i just really like them haha


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome news mate


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Does this type of work with the new engine have any impact on the cars value? Does the new engine number appear on your log book?
Although its not your fault, its not the original engine that’s in the car. Certainly limits its resale potential.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

RD55 DUN said:


> Does this type of work with the new engine have any impact on the cars value? Does the new engine number appear on your log book?
> Although its not your fault, its not the original engine that's in the car. Certainly limits its resale potential.


Well really you keep your mouth shut about it :thumb:

I doubt anyone would really notice or worry if the car has the documentation from seat to prove its all legit .....


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> Well really you keep your mouth shut about it :thumb:
> 
> I doubt anyone would really notice or worry if the car has the documentation from seat to prove its all legit .....


Yeah id guess you would keep it hush, however if asked??

Would it appear on HPI?

What if the OP was trading it into a dealer for a new Seat or other, surely they would know about it and offer less?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

RD55 DUN said:


> Yeah id guess you would keep it hush, however if asked??
> 
> Would it appear on HPI?
> 
> What if the OP was trading it into a dealer for a new Seat or other, surely they would know about it and offer less?


No wouldnt show on HPI.

and I doubt I can see them checking the dealer network straight away the deal would be done and gone by the time they noticed even if they did.

I can't seem them offering less. You just drive away to somewhere else if they do.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

RD55 DUN said:


> Does this type of work with the new engine have any impact on the cars value? Does the new engine number appear on your log book?
> Although its not your fault, its not the original engine that's in the car. Certainly limits its resale potential.


Hello mate

Spoke to Seat about this apparently engine numbers the same? But yeah nothings marked down in the books etc and dealers havent mentioned it so far


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I also wonder if they would offer less as yes its a new engine. But if they asked i could explain its VWs new revised engine which is more reliable and has done a lot less miles? 

Probably would put people off but it can only be a good thing having a new engine over a old unreliable one haha


----------

